# Marbella to Ronda



## insurin (28 May 2010)

I am after some info on the route from Marbella to Ronda.

Is the best way via a397

I will be loaded up with panniers etc. It only seems to be about 38 miles but the terrain looks very hilly. Whats the advice on this route, are the many shops, garages etc


----------



## ASC1951 (28 May 2010)

There was a thread on this a few months ago, Insurin, which might be worth searching for. Someone was doing a trip from Malaga to Gibraltar.


----------



## stewie griffin (2 Jun 2010)

From San Pedro to Ronda on the A-397 it's about 45kms, the first 22ish see the road rise 1065metres fairly evenly, after that 10ish of gentle climbing then downhill to Ronda.
I cycled up to the 1065metre sign (22kms) 17 times last year on my touring bike but without a load. Take your time with a load & you should be OK, with the usual plenty of fluid, etc.

An alternative route is to go Monda, Guaro, Alozaina, Yunquera & El Burgo, a little easier to climb (not much), but quite a bit further.

The Ronda road is spectacular, great views, depending on the time of day it can have a lot of traffic, but drivers are well use to cyclist being on it, it's a favorite training run for Roadies.


----------



## andym (6 Jun 2010)

(At risk of stating the obvious, but it's very hot here right now). My top tip would be to start very early - 7ish. And if you can't get there be lunchtime take a long lunch break and finish off after 6 pm.


----------



## onlineamiga (7 Jun 2010)

Ive done this road too. The guys have perfectly summed it up. Ronda is do-able as a day trip from Marbella. And a nice trip it is too. Ronda is a great finishing place, get some nice lunch enjoy the views, then cycle back (which is a lot easier).

Only tip i would say, is that depending on the time of year, Ronda experiences very different temperatures to Marbella due to its altitude. In the summer, you could find Ronda a lot hotter, and in the winter you could find it a lot colder. Also be aware that at night time the temperature can drop.

I wizzed down the ronda road, totally unprepared and couldnt feel my fingers anymore as i was nearing the bottom and was shivering with cold. So pack some warm clothing just in case.


----------



## dnrc (8 Jun 2010)

I've driven that road a couple of time although never cycled it (i'd like to though)

The road and the views are spectacular and the town is beautiful, It's quite a way up if i remember.

I would just say to ensure your brakes are good, on the way back down you will be on the outside edge of the road and the safety/crash barriers are...well let's be kind and call them patchy!!

You should have a great time though.


----------

